# Bring Back Episode Strip (or option for it)



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Please bring back Episode Strips or give me the option to have this under "My Shows".
Also, bring back "You might like"... for movies.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> Also, bring back "You might like"... for movies.


It is still there. It's under More Info.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> It is still there. It's under More Info.


OK, it is. What used to be in My Shows, now requires an additional 3 button presses.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> OK, it is. What used to be in My Shows, now requires an additional 3 button presses.


Under my shows? Are you talking about suggestions?


----------

